# New member - mk2 tts vs mk3 tt



## Calilucky (Dec 11, 2020)

Hi everyone, been following the forum for a while but just joined today.

After months of consideration I decided to sell my bike Zero SR 2017 and get an Audi TT. It looks fantastic and just the right size for the city.

Despite the big temptation of getting a brand new one I limited my budget to +-£12k as I've been burnt before with new car deprecation (Alfa Giulietta).

I really like the looks of both MK3 and MK2, slightly preferring the MK3 as it looks more manly!

It seems like with my budget I can either afford a medium mileage MK2 TTS or similar mileage basic fwd MK3 TT.
A third option is to buy an MK2 TT with lower milage and save some money as well.

I drive approx 5000 miles a year and doing track days so the extra power is not necessarily needed but I guess its good to have just in case.

Reliability is the most important factor, while the second factor is weekend driving fun on A roads.

Would appreciate any advice!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
As a MK2 seems more likely I'll move your post into the MK2 section.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Kowalski (Dec 14, 2020)

Welcome - I've got the same dilema, will be good to see what you go for.


----------



## Calilucky (Dec 11, 2020)

Kowalski said:


> Welcome - I've got the same dilema, will be good to see what you go for.


After endless reading I decided to go for mk3 and potentially stretch my budget a little bit. Mostly due to dated interior of mk2.

Will post when I get one.


----------



## Calilucky (Dec 11, 2020)

Finally bought an Audi TT today!

Had to stretch my budget to 15.5k but I hope it was worth it!
Bought a 2016 MK3 TFSI quattro with 31k miles on clock.

Most basic sports spec, no cruise control, heated seats or climate control but for me personally these were not important and I preferred to invest into quattro and low milage.

3 hours train journey + 4 hours drive home, so far I'm very impressed with the seats, no back pain at all!

Hope I don't lose my license as this car just begs you to go fast!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Congratulations hope you enjoy your new TT


----------

